# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Комп работает, а монитор отстается черный

## Санек73

Вобщем вот в чем проблема, когда я включаю компьютер процессор работает а монитор остается черный, я сначало думал видеокарта сгорела, но я бывает включаю и комп запускается, но когда при запуске проходит полоска загрузки комп виснет или перезагружается и монитор опять черный, я уже незнаю в чем проблема, у кого есть идея помогите плиз

----------


## IMPERIAL

> но когда при запуске проходит полоска загрузки комп виснет или перезагружается


Винду пробовал переустанавливать? Может банальный ее слет?

----------


## Санек73

Ну я думаю это не из-за винды, из-нее комп не может не включаться

----------


## IMPERIAL

Если ты говоришь что у тебя виснет и перезагружается при загрузочном экране - что это еще может быть? Ну конечно винды никогда не летят и проблемой это быть не может, потому что это слишком легко, банально и слишком тупо - ок. Попробуй загрузится с виртуальной винды и посмотри что будет. Проверь видюху у кого нибудь. Попробуй проверить монитор у кого нибудь. Или если у тебя не ЖК, попроси кого нить притащить монитор к тебе (если у кого то ЖК имеется из друзей) или возьми у кого нить видюшку.

----------


## Санек73

Да я его наверно завтра в сервис отвезу

----------


## Demdot

Ну тут две разные проблемы. Одна с монитором или видеокартой. А вторая в винде. 
С видеокарты поступает изображение на монитор, обратной связи тут нет. Если происходит загрузка винды, и перед этим монитор все отображает, значит дело в ПО. Если же монитор выключается сам после какого-то времени работы, то дело в мониторе. 
Либо что-то не в порядке на (с) материнской платой, перегрев, или что-то подобное, в этом случае посмотри все-ли кулеры вращаются при включении.

----------


## voven

думаю тоже либо видюха,либо с материнкой траблы...

----------


## buch5

хорош голову морочить и себе и людям сказано же винда слетела это точно

----------


## Санек73

> хорош голову морочить и себе и людям сказано же винда слетела это точно


вот че было, сгорел вентилятор в блоке питания и подгорели контакты на видюхе, ну вентилятор сменили, а видюху не пришлось менять, подпояли контакты и все

----------


## PsychoScum

Прошу помощи Комп стал перезагружатся, при включении мелькнет окно Винды и все заново. Пробовала переустановить ОС, даже форматнула жесткий, но при установке, после копирования файлов появляется синее окно, абракадабра, stop: и набор цифр. В чем дело?

----------


## Cheechako

"Набор цифр" - обычно это номер ошибки, по которому идентифицируется проблема :)
Если система не хочет устанавливаться, стандартные варианты: отсутствие драйверов, неисправность оборудования.
Скорее последнее, но информации маловато будет.

----------


## buch5

> вот че было, сгорел вентилятор в блоке питания и подгорели контакты на видюхе, ну вентилятор сменили, а видюху не пришлось менять, подпояли контакты и все


из за видюхи таких проблем не встречал за 12 лет практики а что winows не переустановил

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 40 секунд_



> Прошу помощи Комп стал перезагружатся, при включении мелькнет окно Винды и все заново. Пробовала переустановить ОС, даже форматнула жесткий, но при установке, после копирования файлов появляется синее окно, абракадабра, stop: и набор цифр. В чем дело?


проблема в оперативке скорее всего попробуй поменять

----------

